# Fluval edge pictures



## bleung2bleung (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you all who have answered my questions. Here are some pictures of the tank after 3 weeks. I am using the Ikea lights + Walmart 10W bulb--still waiting for my LED M11 to arrive from the mail. 








I wanted to have something that resembles a river down the middle, so decided to use a lighter kind of sand







Plants finally arrive. I cut a small piece of SST mesh from a colander and bend it to create a bridge, wrap it with java moss. Wrapping java moss on some drift wood as well















Semi-final view. Hope to have the final view in a month when the xmas moss in the back grow out.


----------



## guerdonian (Jan 14, 2010)

Fun tank!

Can't wait to see it filled in!


----------



## GlassCat594 (Mar 20, 2009)

very nice, I love the bridge


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Interesting tank. Can't wait for the growth to take off and also your new lights to come in.


----------



## plantscaper (Nov 14, 2009)

nice set up.......what kind of lights are you using?...please explain:


----------



## bleung2bleung (Feb 12, 2010)

plantscaper said:


> nice set up.......what kind of lights are you using?...please explain:


Thanks all. I am using the exact set up done by dkbmxr18 here: (
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/95967-official-edge-thread.html), minus the M11 LEDs (have not received them yet), and instead of using tie-wrap for the 10W bulb, I just use one of the generic plastic hood and lay it at the top of the tank. This gives good lighting (because it is so close to the glass) but it is dead ugly. I tried the tie-wrap solution but the lighting was not as bright, so I am still searching for the best way to house the 10W bulb, or another cleaner alternative for additional light. Any suggestions?


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

Tiote! This is going to be a fun tank. I dig the moss bridge idea. LOL!


----------



## Aidan77 (Sep 17, 2007)

Love the bridge! Great job cant wait to see it as it develops


----------



## toddg (Feb 3, 2010)

Love the bridge and river! Keep us posted with pics.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

that bridge is ridiculus...lol nice!


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

That's a wicked setup!

question... what kind of substrate are you using?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

That is cool. I think it would be really awsome if you found a realistic looking bridge at a fish store and covered that in moss. Really cool tank.


----------



## bleung2bleung (Feb 12, 2010)

arktixan said:


> That's a wicked setup!
> 
> question... what kind of substrate are you using?


It's been a long time since i bought it, but I believe it was EcoComplete:

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9087


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

I am not a lighting expert but on those 2 LED lights you have are they 2 prongs?

and if so... 
Where did you pick up the fixtures that use the LED?
I was in wal-mart saw the LED lights, but was unable to find a fixture that would run them.


----------



## blindside (Mar 17, 2010)

this is one amazing fluval!


----------



## ES4 (Jun 9, 2009)

very creative... can't wait to see it carpeted


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

I love it! Very cool :thumbsup:


----------



## bleung2bleung (Feb 12, 2010)

*update to my tank*

Tank @ roughly 2+months, the plants have grown well; need some trimming of the bridge LOL









The HC has covered the soil nicely









Top view of the HC


----------



## GlassCat594 (Mar 20, 2009)

wow.... everything is growing in real nice.


----------



## ClPat (Apr 30, 2009)

Incredible how nice this tank has become! And kudos for growing HC and the grasses in a Fluval Edge! I never though I'd see this. Thank goodness for light mods, huh


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice job! What substrates are you using?


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Very well done! I'd love to see an expanded view of the tank in its setting.


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow my favorite egde so far! Gonna give the bridge a haircut soon?


----------



## yul (May 8, 2010)

simply amazing, beautiful plants..Good work


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Wonderful, absolutely wonderful!


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

i love the way your tank looks. especially after everything has grown in! the way you separated the sand and aquasoil was very clever!


----------

